# Look Alikes - Post your observations!



## TEEJAY (Jun 10, 2010)

*Do you ever look at a fish in your aquarium and wonder why it reminds you of something else?*

I do; for the longest time I could not figure out what a Galaxy Rasbora (Celestial Pearl Danio) reminded me of. Every time I looked at one I thought "That is a cool little fish, but I can't quite put my finger on why it looks so familiar..."

So thus I decided to start a fun thread for comparing fish that look like other things (including other fish in this case).

I will start with my *Look Alike*

*Galaxy Rasbora (Celestial Pearl Danio)*









Reminds me of...

A miniature *Brook Trout *









Hahaha!
Play along or else...


----------

